

Ask HN: Recommend a domain-name registrar.. - blintson

I want to start my own website, but I'm not sure what domain-name registrar to buy it from. This place seems like a good place to ask, any suggestions?
======
rms
I'm glad to hear no one has recommended Godaddy. They are not good. They
raised their prices and they try to upsell you and autorenew you for services
constantly.

I have used Namecheap for the last 7 or 8 years and have been very happy. But
they have also raised their prices. Nearlyfreespeech.net is just about the
cheapest registrar out there, at $8.59 year and they advocate for the privacy
and security of their customers as much as humanly possible.
<https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/services/domains>

------
bearwithclaws
NameCheap all the way. Great usability. Be sure to grab a coupon here before
purchasing: <http://www.namecheapcoupon.com/>

------
ccheever
For small little projects, I've used Dreamhost with some success and also done
hosting there (cheap, easy, not super performant.)

I've also used 1and1 for things that need more configuration, etc. It's
reasonably cheap and they don't keep trying to upsell you all the time like
GoDaddy does.

------
NonEUCitizen
I started using internet.bs recently. Very happy so far. Also, look at this
related thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=708640>

------
Derrek
I'm a fan of 1and1.com. They give free private registration, and I haven't had
any issues with them over the past couple years of use.

------
ahpeeyem
I have been using powerpipe.com without any hassles at all for about 8 years;
their .com domains pricing is now $6.88/year.

------
chipmunkninja
gandi.net. they're not the cheapest, but they're extremely reliable, your data
are protected by strict local privacy laws (company is french), and it just
"works". never had a single problem in the some years i've been using them.

~~~
jawngee
_thumbs up_

------
oomkiller
I use namecheap.com. Never had any issues with them.

------
8plot
moniker.com is my favorite.

